# How much should an adult male crested gecko weigh?



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

As the title! I've got an adult male crested gecko who hasnt eaten much for a few months, thankfully hes started to eat the past week, so hopefully he will gain weight, he currently weighs 20g. Presumably he stopped eating cause of the time of year? Thanks!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

They should not stop eating completely, mine merely slowed down a bit over winter, but they never stop. An adult male crestie should weigh from 35g upwards, most of mine are well over 40g. 

What are you feeding him? How much? What are the temps like in your room...perhaps they are too cold and he is not eating much due to that?

Anna


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

As biohazard has said they should never stop eating. Are you sure hes an adult? what age is he? what weight was he before he stopped eating? plus whats he eating whats the room temps (day and night)?

If its a full adult male over the age of 18 months then he should way at least 40g. Does he look thin or just small? Pictures would be good


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

In my experience, my males all weigh less than my females, not quite sure why as i give them all an extra long rest period from the ladies over winter, they have have a slimmer build than my girls. None of mine weigh much over 40g, but knowing them and their build i think they would look overweight if they were. You may have a male with a slighter build like mine, however 20g is very small for an adult, even with their slim-build none of mine are under 35g (They range from 37ish to 39ish normally).

Wow that came out really jumbled! lol What i'm trying to say is that saying something like 'he should be at least 40g at that age' is misleading and will just make him panic where there's no need. All geckos are built differently, but to tell you if your gecko is a healthy weight we really need a photo to see him. 20g does sound small though, what are you feeding him and have you tried any other foods since he's stopped eating as much?


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!

I got him from Viper and Vine right at the end of last year I think, I was told he was approximatly 18 months old. I'm not to sure of his prevous weights as ive never weighed him before, Viper and Vine told me that he didnt like CGD and that he was mainly eating banana baby food, and that they were slowly introducing CGD. I've been trying him with all sorts, at first he ate the banana baby food no problem, but then stopped, he would never eat the CGD. So recently ive been giving him fresh mushed banana, apple, mango, but he only ate a bit, yesterday I mixed apple and banana and he ate quite a bit which is a good sign! I've also been putting in a calcium and other suplements into the baby food (some complete thing for lizards, not got it with me right now).

His temps are perfect, I have a heat lamp and stat in there as I was worried he was too cold and not eating, but the temps were fine, they are currently 74, temps range from 72-78F. I think I said in my original post that I have a 2.0 UVB bulb on a timer, and I also mist the tank twice a day!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Ohh almost forgot, here are the pics, sorry for the poor quality, the camera on my iPhone sucks!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

He looks like he could do with putting on some weight esp. around his ribs, but he's not as skinny as some i've seen. He does look like a slender lad, hopefully you can get him over 35g. 

The viv sounds spot on, i'm not sure what else to suggest you do with the food though! I've found it sometimes takes them a little while to get used to a food and really tuck in, so maybe don't change his diet around everyday, try and keep it the same for a week or so and see how he takes to it. 

How does he like crickets?

Good luck!


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

He just ignores crickets, he used to eat wax worms, but I thought they were only as a treat? Doesnt seem to be eating them at the moment, he has eaten 1 meal worm since I got him, spent a bluddy fortune on live food for him to stick his nose up at it!!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Mealworms arnt good for Cresties, they have too much chitin and are difficult to digest. Waxies are fine to a treat, not a staple but good for helping them put on weight. 

Have you tried the 2part CGD? the flavoured nectar comes separate from the base so you could try a couple of flavours? maybe use more nectar than is directed for a little bit to make it sweeter?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the thing is all geckos are different sizes and weights aslong as they are perportionally ok. then thats in my opinion is fine, you can have a 40g gecko, but it be overweight, you coud have a 25g gecko but it be ok for its size. it all depends on the individual gecko. i personally dont like the leos must be this size, cresties must be this size.. all geckos will be different. some are slender, some are chunky etc (obviously not horrifically thin, or overweight)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my adult males range from 36 to 45 grams.. 

I have an 8 month old male whos 30 grams

and a 7 month female at 18 grams

its possible it wasnt actually the age you were told 

i think as long as the weight matches its size its fine.. but if it looks skinny or swtops eating then id be more concerned and if it was a proloned period of non eating id seek vet advice.

try feeding crickets, lucusts and waxworms too maybe ???


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with Gina.
I had a male that weighed only 27g at 18 months old. I don't think he ever looked skinny......










He was just a small crestie that continued growing until he was over 2 years old and weighed around 36g


----------



## sarsden_boy (Feb 15, 2009)

You said earlier in your posts you run a uv light on a thermostat, i could be wrong but if the thermostat is clicking on and off all the time then surely hes not getting his 12-14 hours of darkness maybe that couls put him off his food, you could try a red night bulb instead????


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

They dont really need a uv light from all that ive been told. Everything sounds good though and ill agree with trying the 2part diet all of ours love it and our adult male has put on weight and ate a lot more since we got it hes now 41g (he has previously been about 35g) and looks rather healthy hes also not that keen on live food unless you squeeze the juice out and he licks it then he'll rip it off you hes rather strange :lol2:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got 2 adult males, one is quite petite, no tail and is about 28g, never really much above that. He doesn't eat very much, but he definately eats enough to tide him over. The other has a tail, and is about 40g, and will stuff himself so weight varies. I'd say they should be at least 28g without tail (so about 32g with tail)


----------



## ErinGoundry (Apr 27, 2014)

Can anyone give me any tips on helping my gecko gain weight? My lizard is about 25 grams, about 2years old and I don't know what is wrong with him. I have followed the routines in the pets at home gecko book and he won't put on anything. I dont starve him, I feed him 4 crickets every other day and dry fruit inbetween. Sometimes I dice some strawberries or mango and give hime that .


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

ErinGoundry said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on helping my gecko gain weight? My lizard is about 25 grams, about 2years old and I don't know what is wrong with him. I have followed the routines in the pets at home gecko book and he won't put on anything. I dont starve him, I feed him 4 crickets every other day and dry fruit inbetween. Sometimes I dice some strawberries or mango and give hime that .


Are you only feeding crickets and dried fruit?? If so you should be feeding him a good quality crested gecko diet like Pangea Clarkes or repashy alongside dusted/gutloaded live food at least once a week.

I would also throw out the pets at home gecko book as it prob full of outdated wrong advice, search through the forums there plenty of good advice and post up any questions there's also plenty of fb groups with peeps that can help with any questions.


----------



## ErinGoundry (Apr 27, 2014)

Ill try some of the foods you have suggested. I really need him to gain weight soon, I cant even remeember getting the book so ill get rid of it, thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

my Little Pea is about 18 months old and weighs about 50g (he's a fat bugger) and Disabled Dave, who was a rescue so I'm unsure of age, weighs about 35g. He was underweight when I got him though so I'm not sure what he would weigh normally. I'd say he's about the same age as Pea. Maybe slightly younger. Still over a year though. 

And I've got a mossy that is about 9 months old that weights about 25g


----------

